# Getting more from my router



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

For a number of years I have been trying to introduce the use of the template guides to router users. I have posted some interesting information on how they are use more effectively and also add Greater Safety Awareness with the use of the router See details on the site below

http://routingwithtomodonnell.yolasite.com/
I have also posted a number of DVDs on YouTube Routing with Tom O'Donnell
Tom


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Was wondering Tom,what your thoughts are;


When cutting relief's or insets into workpce of how you deal with not having shrp inside corners?And how this design element screams of,"that was done with a router" to an even mildly educated customer?And this is a serious question.....do you just not go there,thinking you get what you get?Or do you chisel and handwork these inside corners?BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BWSmith said:


> Was wondering Tom,what your thoughts are;
> 
> 
> When cutting relief's or insets into workpce of how you deal with not having shrp inside corners?And how this design element screams of,"that was done with a router" to an even mildly educated customer?And this is a serious question.....do you just not go there,thinking you get what you get?Or do you chisel and handwork these inside corners?BW


I'll offer my opinion. There are those procedures where left round goes with the overall look. For example something like a lightbox with an overhang from the substrate is left to hold a light diffuser. In that case a soft corner may look better than a sharp 90.

OTOH, a procedure like door frames, a sharp corner may look better, and chiseling out would be an accepted method.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Sure,if we're doin an oval mirror frame....well its oval.Just was wondering if he had any tips on doing more complicated template stuff,specifically inside corners.......in a fleur de lis sort of way.We still get church furniture/spec pcs through here and its always a head scratcher.They end up having to be done by hand.


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Was wondering Tom,what your thoughts are;
> 
> 
> When cutting relief's or insets into workpce of how you deal with not having shrp inside corners?And how this design element screams of,"that was done with a router" to an even mildly educated customer?And this is a serious question.....do you just not go there,thinking you get what you get?Or do you chisel and handwork these inside corners?BW


 The nearest i got to a sharp corner was with a 1.6mm Cutter
Tom


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Tom,have you built any articulated movements?And not so much in a true pantagraph fasion...but in an effort to reach "points" not availible in classic captive fixtures?See if this link works..........

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/gunsmithing/get-grip-3d-pantograph-219791/

In the perfect world,I'd be sitting on a Gorton........being especially stingy with fl space just can't do it.So,have done "right" much with articulation in the past........hence,picking your brain Tom.

Am ready'ing for a,must hang on wall.......pantograph for router motor.BW


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Obtaining sharp courners*

This one of many doors I have produced. Not with the 1.6mm cutter I mentioned above This would have been a 12mm Cutter
Tom
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...ums/routing-aid-template-guides/5323-doors-2/


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Sample of other doors*

I have experimented with other designs
Tom


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool Tom...........hey,got any tips for router dust/chip management?

Slingin chips all over shop ain't high on the,"things I like to do" list.BW


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Making your own Jigs*

A number of years ago (20) when demonstrating at our local wood show I made a stetement that "I would only insert 'Floating Tenons' when making my mortice and Tenon joints. I will return to the same venue and confess that i have changed my mind and take along my new 'Super Jig' that will produce Tenons with Greater safety awareness and it is also very much quicker method. 
Going a stage further i was able to produce a number of tenons different thicknesses and also round over the edges. All this was done with only one setting up procedure on the Jig I produced from material found in my own workshop (shed). This has progressed to produce a variety of other joints as well using the same jig. I suppose I should call it a 'Multi-purpose Jig'
Enclosed sample
Tom


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

I have continued to produce new processes with the Super Jig These can be viewed on You Tube Routing with TomO'Donnell or on my new web site http://newtorouting.webs.com There may be some answer to your routing problems.
Tom


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow! I just visited your new site using my Droid phone and found the yellow text impossible to read. 

What's wrong with black text? Or yellow text on a dark background? Contrast friend, contrast!!!!


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

jharris said:


> Wow! I just visited your new site using my Droid phone and found the yellow text impossible to read.
> 
> What's wrong with black text? Or yellow text on a dark background? Contrast friend, contrast!!!!


 Not sure what a droid phone is but if you go into the site on the computer you will find the background is Dark green Contrast friend contrast
Tomodon


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Tomodon said:


> Not sure what a droid phone is but if you go into the site on the computer you will find the background is Dark green Contrast friend contrast
> Tomodon


I though it could have been the phone. Sorry if I offended. I'm very interested in your site and was frustrated by not being able to read it.

Going to my sisters today. I'll check I out on her computer.


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

No offence considered I thought it may be the phone as there is no change of background (I think so) When you get to my age 78 and learning new computer skills anything can happen. I hope you get something from the site also my Youtube videos
Tom


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for being so gracious about it Tom. How should I search for your videos on u-tube?


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

jharris said:


> Thanks for being so gracious about it Tom. How should I search for your videos on u-tube?


Routing with tomodonnell


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*router work shop is only about router ect.*

the router work shop is for the router user. It is the best for router users. Lot's of info their the link http://www.routerforums.com/


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

del schisler said:


> the router work shop is for the router user. It is the best for router users. Lot's of info their the link http://www.routerforums.com/


I appreciate your comments re the router workshops and they do a great job in presenting how to get more from the router but it is mainly in the table mode.
What I have presented is 'Getting more from your router' with the router in the 'Plunge' mode adding a greater number of projects that _can not be competed in the table mode with safety_


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

"the router work shop is for the router user. It is the best for router users."

I have made a number of attempts to ask the 'Router Forum' members to have a look at an alternative way to using the router, and there are many members throughout the world that would say that was the only way to use the router. Bob and Rick make the statement that *"90% of all routing processes can be completed with the router in the router table*" I do not remember the last time I made a process on the table but I have produced a great number of projects with the router in the plunge mode. 
One of the reasons some do try to complete all processes in the Table mode is that it is a pain in the proverbial to remove it for use in the plunge mode and then set it back again in the table.
To this end I have constructed an _overhead router jig_ where I can do many (not all) of the average processes that are completed in the table mode. I'm sure you will see the Jig in question when you visit my youtube presentations Routingwithtomodonnell.
I do not advocate that you should not use the table mode (I still have three routers set up in that mode) but I only ask you to consider the alternative methods of introducing greater safety awareness with the use of the router and have a go at the method I have been developing. There is no doubt some people do use it in some form but there is a need to take further steps to see what more can be done. 
I have stated on many occasions "Routing with the router in the _*plunge mode *_with the aid of the template guides will increase your router' potential by 80% Just consider giving it a go.
Samples below completed with the router in the plunge mode
Tom


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Mantle Clocks*

Enclosed sample of my latest project To produce six mantle clocks. This emphasises the need to introduce the template guides if they are to be repeated the same size each time.

The 'Ski' mode was also required to be used to support the router when routing the ends and the face of the clocks


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Mantle Clocks*

Here was the first of the clocks designed some months ago Just as well I kept the jig and Templates


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*beautiful clocks Tom*

What I am not clear on is how you use the template(s) to create all the profiles from 1 piece of wood. Could you show some photos of the templates as well to better make the connection as to their application. I also assume there are more than one required ? And are they male or female or both? Lots of questions sorry. Thanks, bill


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> What I am not clear on is how you use the template(s) to create all the profiles from 1 piece of wood. Could you show some photos of the templates as well to better make the connection as to their application. I also assume there are more than one required ? And are they male or female or both? Lots of questions sorry. Thanks, bill


All the templates are 'Female' yes there are more than one rquired I will be away for a while and when I get back I will spend some time sorting out the details of the templates used and submit some photographs. Meanwhile maybe others are willing to submit how they would complete the project, maybe in the router table as what has been suggested that "90% of all routing processes can be completed on the router table" This is a quote from another routing forum which I have to say I disagree as it can be achieved with greater safety awareness with the use of the template guides in the router in the Plung Mode.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Awwww man! Now you got me wanting to go out and purchase a new router (that I cannot afford). I have been getting along just fine with my old (circa 1970s) Sears router but the newer plunge routers sure are tempting. I'll be very interested in learning about your methods Tomodon.


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

Murphy's Law said:


> Awwww man! Now you got me wanting to go out and purchase a new router (that I cannot afford). I have been getting along just fine with my old (circa 1970s) Sears router but the newer plunge routers sure are tempting. I'll be very interested in learning about your methods Tomodon.


 Have a look at what i have managed to achieved with the use of the tmplate guides On You tube Routing with tom o'donnell


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Videos on Routing*

here is a list of Videos I have submitted to Youtube

You TUBE Videos
http://youtu.be/spD-sW0aDko Routing Hallway Table
http://youtu.be/XSF9yq3DkMY Pedestal top
http://youtu.be/2PToAlFNfN0 Tenon on a mitre
http://youtu.be/Vj_4cVdpkDU New Circle cutting Jig
http://youtu.be/8SBkhkWtZEo Circle cutting Jigs 4 methods
http://youtu.be/ovWZRD2h-RU Elliptical Boxes
http://youtu.be/L00sQ7650PY Small cabinet door
http://youtu.be/wLYVh0-0kTY Routing Mortices
http://youtu.be/F2qoId6kHbQ Tenons Floating
http://youtu.be/o2zyIMStFpU Dining Room chairs PT 1
http://youtu.be/wrqyHIeVIyg Routing Inlays
http://youtu.be/M80IsCijW-4 Rectangular Picture Frame
http://youtu.be/LQ6ClCCx8Ho Rectangular Picture Frame Pt1
http://youtu.be/4s-AUbvrF9I Elliptical Boxes The Lid
http://youtu.be/Ei7iRhMsmTE Hexagonal Column
http://youtu.be/TRVl7ch5fP8 12 Sided clock Pt 2
http://youtu.be/Couy2OQ2yuI Balloon Clock
http://youtu.be/kx6a5uXD-KM Simple Template making
http://youtu.be/3XAkbSra8zY Working with Template Guides sample projects
http://youtu.be/uDS8D_rCpgQ Routing Small Boxes square
http://youtu.be/_JPsZIC3RO0 Super Jig 1 Dove tails
http://youtu.be/IxWqq8eWZAk Finger Joints
http://youtu.be/UMXhzehU_Zk Bridle Joint
http://youtu.be/0_7NkDVn8Bs Raised Panel
http://youtu.be/V9JV4qddMNA Routing Tenons
http://youtu.be/JTgnAjm4ZOY Cabinet Doors
http://youtu.be/PL0-7GUSRdE Heart Shaped Boxes
http://youtu.be/6JOBO9Bryfs completed Jig
http://youtu.be/SiZMl3_SoVM super jig joints
http://youtu.be/BcvTN7NF8TQ Sliding Dovetails
http://youtu.be/YsI-vGRfGxM Inlay Material
http://youtu.be/wrqyHIeVIyg inlay material 1
http://youtu.be/eQJr8M-Pk2g Mortice and tenon part 1
http://youtu.be/_wDq1_1l6_E Small Table Leg 12th Jan 2012


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Dowel on 30mm square*

Has anyone managed to produce a dowel on the end of 30mm square material


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

I have submitted a few more videos to youtube that may be of interest to others


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is a challenge taken from another forum
How was this joint produced all those years ago?

The boxes were for storing amnunition and dragged over the ground, once the base and lid were added they could not come apart. One of the members wished to produce a few of the boxes for the aUSTRALIAN LIGHT HORSE INFANTRY in Adelaide exactly as they were constructed


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is the answer to the problem may be of interest to members http://www.routerforums.com/

Topic Jigs and Fixtures


----------



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Working with template Guides*

May be of interest to those who work with the aid of the guides


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Tomodon said:


> Here is a challenge taken from another forum
> How was this joint produced all those years ago?
> 
> The boxes were for storing amnunition and dragged over the ground, once the base and lid were added they could not come apart. One of the members wished to produce a few of the boxes for the aUSTRALIAN LIGHT HORSE INFANTRY in Adelaide exactly as they were constructed


My first guess would be a box joint jig on the tablesaw, but have the dado at any desired angle instead of 90 deg to the material. I like that, it's different, I might have to try that out.


----------

